# Italian Riviera campsites/Aires



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there,

Can anyone recommend a pleasant place to stay for a day or two to the west of Genoa, in the area between Vado Ligure and Arenzona? A campsite or aire that's pleasant and secure and not too busy in late June? It doesn't have to be on the coast - a few miles inland is fine.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pugwash,
well as you may be aware, the Italian Riviera (the Ligurian Riviera) has a bit of a reputation in Italy as not being particularly motorhome friendly by Italian standards.
Thatnotwithstanding, the site of Pleinair magazine 'www.pleinair.it' shows up a 'Punta Sosta' - parking up spot - along the sea front of Vado Ligure.
I translate/quote 'on the old Via Aurelia on the sea front towards Savona'
coordinates N33B/C4. The coordinates are the position on the Istituto Geografico Agostino standard road map of Italy.

If you go to www.camping.it/italy/liguria/savona you will find listed several
campsites in the area.
HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Thank you*

Hi Eddied,

Thank you for your help. Very much appreciated.

Regards
Pugwash,
NZ.


----------

